# If you would like to see my beeyard you can



## Queen Bee (Apr 7, 2004)

see them below!


----------



## Queen Bee (Apr 7, 2004)




----------



## farmmaid (Jan 13, 2003)

VERY NICE...Joan :worship:


----------



## kosh (Apr 6, 2004)

look at all those supers.. i'm jealous. i've just recently added the second brood chamber onto my hive.. i love the covers you have on your hives..


----------



## sheeplady (Oct 31, 2003)

Nice apiary. Love those colors. I just painted mine, shades of lavender, green and blue. Looks like Easter out there! People think hives have to be white. Any light color is acceptable.The bees could care less. But stay away from dark colors as they tend to get too hot in summer, although I have seen photos of red and black hives in Mexico.
Are those honey supers on your hives? Do you use a Queen excluder? How deep is your hive? Two deep boxes? I have started to use medium supers for my brood boxes. Two are easier to handle than one deep one. As I get older, have to make lighter work. Anyone else do this? Kate in NY


----------



## Queen Bee (Apr 7, 2004)

Yes, they are honey supers (we are almost @ the end of the honeyflow--just two more weeks :waa! No, I do not use queen excluders--I purchased some when I first started and the bees would not have anything to do with them so.They would not go through them! I took them off and traded them to one of our local guys who raises and sells queens and bees! 

My colors are "Return to Paradise Green", "Summer Blue" and "Adobe Dust". Our state inspector keeps saying " but you have them way out here where no ones sees them." He doesn't understand the "I" see them and that is the most important person of ALL!  

I have two deep supers and I use med. supers for honey. They are 10 frame hives but I use spacers so I only have 9 frames in each super..


----------

